# Frazetta's "Death Dealer"



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a strong connection to the work of Frank Frazetta. Growing up in the 60's-70's I saw a lot of his work airbrushed on vans and cars, as well as on the covers of the comic books of the time, "Vampirella", "Conan", "Tarzan", etc; I was really stoked when Moebius announced the release of this kit, and when I got it, I just couldn't put it down. I decided to do LED lighting in the eyes of the horse and the horseman, and did some with a very basic Pro 6 board from VoodooFx with 1.8mm LED's. I wanted to keep this more portable, so it's powered by a 9 volt battery under the base. The control board is actually mounted inside the horse body. After filling and sanding on it off and on over a 3 week period, I was satisfied with the seam work. I based the entire kit out in flat black, and then started airbrushing and dry brushing. I started with a dark brown on most of the horse, as well as the base and rider. I also used shades of grey, and more black. So, this is the finished product, which will be staying in my own collection. So much of my time has been taken by client work the last few years, it's nice to have something for myself for a change!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great job. Love the lights in the eyes.:smile2:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Lovely work as well as true to Frazetta's art. The glowing eyes are something I hadn't thought of for the kit but work well.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Saw one at IPMS Nats last week - beautiful kit!

Death Dealer: P7271018

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice! And yes, the glowing eyes are cool!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done - I might have to copy your glowing eyes when I do mine. That really makes it look cool.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is simply outstanding!


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

Fantastic! Now if only they produce a kit of Frazetta's "cat girl".


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I agree with everyone, great job. I really like the eyes.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ducks and Witches said:


> Fantastic! Now if only they produce a kit of Frazetta's "cat girl".


I'm in. Too bad it'll never happen; too "adult" for Moebius to produce.

Nice work Mr. Nolan! Great attention to detail, and the glowing eyes are a nice touch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So, you can buy the real axe and shield and stuff...
Frank Frazetta's Death Dealer Collection - Museum Replicas


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks wicked! Super nice job, Tim!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Level 52 is coming out w/ a prepaint...


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

Buc said:


> Level 52 is coming out w/ a prepaint...
> 
> OMG, that's exactly what I was picturing in my mind! Thxs for the heads up.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful work.


----------

